# Duke of Lancaster’s Regiment



## big bad john (4 Jul 2006)

http://www.mod.uk/DefenceInternet/DefenceNews/HistoryAndHonour/CeremoniesMarkFormationOfNewRegimentForTheNorthWest.htm

Ceremonies mark formation of new regiment for the North West
3 Jul 06 
Soldiers from the North West of England took part in ceremonies around the world on Saturday 1 July 2006 to mark the formation of the new Duke of Lancaster’s Regiment.


Brigadier Christopher Deverell MBE, Commander 4 Armoured Brigade, representing The Colonel of the Regiment, saluting the Colours as he inspects the 1st Battalion of The Duke of Lancaster’s Regiment at Belfast Barracks, Osnabruck, Germany [Picture: MOD]
The Duke of Lancaster’s Regiment amalgamates the King’s Own Royal Border, the King’s and the Queen’s Lancashire Regiments. The formation of the new regiment is part of the Future Infantry Structure which sees the overall reduction of battalions in an effort to redistribute manpower across the army, creating more robust unit establishments.

Ceremonies took place in Lancaster, Manchester, Liverpool, Osnabruck and Basra to mark this historic occasion for soldiers from the North West (Merseyside, Greater Manchester, Lancashire and Cumbria), who will now be recruited exclusively by the new Regiment.

The honour of performing the first ceremony fell to soldiers currently serving six-month tours of duty in Iraq. At 7am, under blazing sun and in temperatures of over 40 degrees, some 60 troops from The Duke of Lancaster’s Territorial Army battalion (4th Battalion), held a ceremony in Basra. 

The ceremony was conducted by Father Andrew Lloyd, Force Chaplain, and Lieutenant Colonel Tim Barrett, former commanding officer of 4 King’s Own Royal Border Regiment. The Duke of Lancaster’s new beret and badge was blessed by Father Lloyd, before the parade proudly marched off to resume their tasks.

In Lancaster, about 150 soldiers from 4th Battalion The Duke of Lancaster’s Regiment and 50 cadets from Lancashire Army Cadet Force, had the honour of exercising the Freedom of the City of Lancaster, which was awarded to the regiment on this formation day. 

After a service outside Lancaster Priory, led by Padre Joseph Loveday, the soldiers marched through the city centre streets. In front of the town hall, Councillor Janie Kirkman, Mayor of Lancaster, and Brigadier Hamish Rollo, Colonel of The Duke of Lancaster’s Regiment, took the salute.



Territorial Army soldiers serving in Basra, Iraq, parade for the first time as The Duke of Lancaster’s Regiment [Picture: MOD]
After presenting the "freedom scroll", Cllr Kirkman addressed the soldiers:

"We have just witnessed the most magnificent freedom march and I hope that it will be the first one of many that The Duke of Lancaster’s Regiment will have the opportunity to perform. Although you will all be stationed far and wide, you will always be assured a warm welcome here, in the city whose name you now bear."

Brigadier Rollo added: 

"Today not only marks the formation day of The Duke of Lancaster’s Regiment but also the 90th anniversary of the Battle of the Somme. In this battle, one of the most well-known engagements of The Great War, former members of each of the three antecedent regiments fought with great honour, courage and sacrifice. 

"I can therefore think of nothing more fitting than being invited to exercise our right to parade through Lancaster – with bands playing, colours flying and bayonets fixed, on this day, 1st July.

"As part of taking up my duty as colonel of this regiment, I was privileged to have an audience with Her Majesty The Queen on Thursday 29 June. Her Majesty asked me to convey to all members of the regiment her greetings and best wishes for many years of loyal service."


The Duke of Lancaster’s Regiment was granted the Freedom of Lancaster on its formation day [Picture MOD]
Meanwhile, soldiers from 2nd Battalion The Duke of Lancaster’s Regiment, currently based at barracks in Catterick, Yorkshire, travelled to the cities of Liverpool and Manchester to officially "report for duty". In Liverpool, they were greeted at the town hall by Councillor Joan Lang, Lord Mayor of Liverpool, and at Manchester Town Hall by Councillor Glynn Evans, Deputy Lord Mayor of Manchester. 2nd Battalion soldiers also held a short formation parade at their barracks in Catterick.

In Osnabruck, Germany, 1st Battalion The Duke of Lancaster’s Regiment held a formation parade at their barracks. Brigadier Christopher Deverell MBE, Commander 4 Armoured Brigade, representing the Colonel of The Duke of Lancaster’s Regiment, inspected the soldiers. 

3rd Battalion The Duke of Lancaster’s Regiment will hold an official formation parade in a week’s time (8th July) at their barracks in Leicestershire.


----------



## big bad john (28 Jul 2006)

http://www.mod.uk/DefenceInternet/DefenceNews/PeopleInDefence/FirstkingsmenJoinArmysNewestRegiment.htm

First "Kingsmen" join Army's newest Regiment
28 Jul 06 
The Army's newest Regiment, The Duke of Lancaster's, has welcomed its first new recruits since it officially formed on 1st July 2006.


The nine new Kingsmen 
[Picture: MOD]
Nine soldiers have the honour of being the first Kingsmen to "pass out" from the Infantry Training Centre at Catterick. 

They are Kingsman Mark K'Toth, 19, Kingsman Paul Mullany, 18, Kingsman Duane Gaitskell, 19, Kingsman Ryan Emmott, 19, Kingsman Jonathan Eastham, 23, Kingsman Ian Aspinall, 21, Kingsman James Butler, 24, Kingsman Michael Booth, 18, and Kingsman Andrew White, 19. 

They successfully completed the six month Combat Infantryman's Course at the Infantry Training Centre in Catterick before passing out on Friday 14th July 2006.

The Duke of Lancaster's Regiment was formed following the amalgamation of the King's Own Royal Border, The King's and The Queen's Lancashire Regiments. It is the only British Army regiment that will exclusively recruit its soldiers from the North West region (Merseyside, Greater Manchester, Lancashire and Cumbria).


Private soldiers of all battalions will be called Kingsman.

Brigadier Hamish Rollo, Colonel of The Duke of Lancaster's Regiment, was the inspecting officer for the parade. He said: 

"The amalgamation of the three regiments represents a new era for the North West Infantry. It is a pleasure to meet the first new recruits and I know that they are proud to be one of the first to join The Duke of Lancaster's. I wish them all the best for the future."

Kingsman K'Toth, from Lancaster, said:

"The training at Catterick was tough, it took a great deal of mental and physical ability to complete but standing here today I know it was all worthwhile. Being part of the new regiment is a great moment for me and I am looking forward to joining my new battalion. The Army has so much to offer young people, not only do they provide education but travel and sports opportunities too – and there are so many career options to choose from. 

"Having my family support me throughout my training has been important, I am so pleased to see them here today – they are very proud of what I have achieved."


----------

